# TiVo box away/vacation mode



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Certainly nothing earth-shaking or essential, but it would be nice to have a TiVo box away/vacation mode setting that one could turn on when going away from home for a bit, to universally change the box's recording and standby behavior while one is away. 

The mode would be configurable as to standby mode, OnePass/Season Pass recordings, manually-scheduled recordings, Wishlist recordings, and Suggestions, set in one location and in one fell swoop. E.g. only record one (changeable by the user) episode of each otherwise-scheduled series recordings (perhaps up to a certain maximum number of recordings), don't record suggestions, and keep the box in the lowest power standby level possible in keeping with the other settings. Such that after configuring it (and with a default in place to begin with, for use if one doesn't personalize the setting), one just turns the feature on or off without having to go into multiple individual features or settings.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll second that. I was gone for over two weeks. All I did was set my late night programs to Keep at Most: 1.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Luckily my TiVos have enough space that I can leave all SPs as-is. Both upgraded to 3TB. I think my news & late-night shows are set as Keep 5. 

However, my DirecTV Genie has its original 500GB drive. So on a recent two-week sojourn, I needed to do some tweaking. Interesting comparison between the Genie and a TiVo. It's much easier to modify the SP settings on the TiVo, but much easier to create a new SP on a Genie (two presses of a button--done!). So I just deleted all the news & late-night shows from the Genie, and recreated them upon return.

To answer the OP, yes this would be a great idea!


----------

